# AVG PC Tuneup One Use or not?



## akebono (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi, i updated my free AVG 8.5 edition to the free AVG 2011 edition today, and noticed it had a PC analyzer, so I used it and it said i can run AVG PC Tuneup ONE time to fix these problems..

So i installed the AVG PC Tuneup and it detected 6000+ problems, and i fixed them all, and to test it out, i tried scanning and repairing again, and to my surprise, it still fixed the problems..

But didn't it say i would only get one free repair? Or is it because I am just using a free version of it? I don't really understand what the free one time use is if i can use it multiple times..


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

> *Registry Cleaners *
> 
> Many third party developers have produced automatic Registry Cleaners (such as RegCure or Piriform CCleaner's registry cleaner). The idea is that as unnecessary information including file extensions and references to software become obsolete, they cause the system's registry scanning to slow. Therefore these products will scan for and automatically remove such records, to help speed up your system. A lot of users use such cleaners as part of their regular maintenance. This is the wrong thing to do. Though the theory sounds very logical, in practice registry cleaners often do more harm than good. Many are misconfigured and remove necessary information, such as wiping the records used by _Add/remove programs_ of what software is already installed. Their removal of unneeded records also causes the registry to become fragmented, causing greater slowdown than leaving the records in. Furthermore the good itself is often scarcely noticeable. It is a bad idea to consider such programs a part of your regular maintenance toolkit.


The above can be found *HERE* in the TSG library. While I haven't had personal experience with it, it sounds to me like you ran a registry cleaner. I could be wrong, but if this is the case, I would *not* advise running it again.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

That's the one thing that I don't like about the new AVG 2011 - the PC analyzer feature that includes a registry cleaner. 

I ran it after the initial install to see what it does. When it finished running and I discovered that it wanted to fix several "registry errors", I closed it without allowing it to fix anything.

You're allowed to use it once, then you're required to buy it to continue using it. It's AVG's way of trying to get money out of you for using the free antivirus version.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

akebono:

Avoid registry cleaner/booster/optimizer/tuneup programs like the plague. They do nothing to improve speed or performance. What they can do is break programs and damage the operating system.

-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## peterjhn (Nov 4, 2010)

Try some other antivirus software because AVG 2011 comes with registry cleaner which you can use only once and to use again you have to buy that so beware of it and try something else.


----------

